# connect to transport smtp-amavis: Connection refused

## lpx

Hi,

In the other day realized that i cant send emails from my gentoo box.

The log says this:

Oct  8 11:00:01 central postfix/qmgr[16498]: warning: connect to transport smtp-amavis: Connection refused

I thought it was from amavisd so i remerged it but it keep with the same problem.

Any suggestion?

Thx,

Nuno

----------

## Dagger

please post

```

/etc/postfix/main.cf

/etc/postfix/master.cf

```

----------

## lpx

master.cf

#

# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format

# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").

#

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#submission inet n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes

#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

#smtps     inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes

#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

        -o fallback_relay=

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

#

# ====================================================================

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe( :Cool:  delivery

# agent.  See the pipe( :Cool:  man page for information about ${recipient}

# and other message envelope options.

# ====================================================================

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1

#

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#

# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

#

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=hu user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus with "virtdomains: yes"

# Also specify in main.cf: virtual_transport = virt-cyrus

virt-cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=hu user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${recipient} ${user}

#

# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.

#

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

#

# Other external delivery methods.

#

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

----------

## lpx

and post conf:

central ~ # postconf -n

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.7/html

inet_interfaces = all

mail_owner = postfix

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain, mail.$mydomain,www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

mydomain = imaginando.net

myhostname = central.imaginando.net

mynetworks = 192.168.1.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

myorigin = $mydomain

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.7/readme

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

----------

## steveb

I don't see anywhere something of Amavis-New. No transport pointing to Amavis-New nor any maps used in your setup nor any content filter. Looks like you only use local delivery.

Are you sure this is the correct master.cf and main.cf?

// SteveB

----------

## lpx

Hi,

How can i have sure of that?

I have upgraded postfix but i havent changed the conf files with etc-update.

Is there any possinblity of it being using other files?

What i have shown you are the /etc/postfix/main.cf and /etc/postifx/master.cf

Nuno

----------

## Dagger

Normally when you set up your configuration with amavis-new you should have something similar to:

```

smtp-amavis     unix -        -       n     -       3  smtp

  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200   

  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

```

in your master.cf file

and

```

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

```

in your main.cf file

----------

## lpx

Is there any chance of that being cached some way?

How can i send emails thru console? i now is something like smtp 'subject' ...

Because, right now i'm only testing thru the use of a php mailing script.

Thx,

Nuno

----------

## bunder

 *lpx wrote:*   

> Is there any chance of that being cached some way?
> 
> How can i send emails thru console? i now is something like smtp 'subject' ...
> 
> Because, right now i'm only testing thru the use of a php mailing script.
> ...

 

telnet to the mail port...

 *Quote:*   

> HELO hostname.domain
> 
> MAIL FROM: user@domain
> 
> RCPT TO: otheruser@domain
> ...

 

----------

